# Finnex planted+ 24/7 ALC



## Mta427 (Apr 4, 2020)

I've been shopping lights for my new tank and since the fluval brands are out of my price range I was directed to the Finnex brands by a number of people.


However, I, like many others it seems, is utterly confused by their 24/7 lineup.


One light in particular, the ALC model. Searching in google this light has 2 results, and it has 0 reviews on Amazon.


Did this light just get released? I don't see anything of it's announcement on their social media. 


On the website it looks promising, it has the "true red" LEDs like the CRV model, but also has much higher par level readings. From what limited information the website is giving me, it looks like it does everything the CRV does and uses the sleeker HLC housing.


But for some reason it's price falls between the HLC and CRV...so I can't figure out what this light lacks that makes it cheaper than the CRV...


Anyone have any experience or know the story behind this particular light? I'm ready to pull the trigger on it, but the lack of information has got me hesitant.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Basic differences..


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Mta427 said:


> I've been shopping lights for my new tank and since the fluval brands are out of my price range I was directed to the Finnex brands by a number of people.
> 
> On the website it looks promising, it has the "true red" LEDs like the CRV model, but also has much higher par level readings. From what limited information the website is giving me, it looks like it does everything the CRV does and uses the sleeker HLC housing.


I’ve had several finnex fixtures, my favorite so far is their original planted+. The only problem with these lights are their power supplies are not the most reliable. I’ve had 3 fail out of 5. I’ve had the lights for more than 3 years when they failed and was able to replace power supplies and continued to use them until now. Others have had issues with their power supplies as well some even within 6 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

